# Minor/newbie command ?'s



## Purple_Q (Nov 30, 2009)

Greets all.
These might be silly or easy questions to answer, and I apologize for that, but whilst i'm an old timer with Slackware, i'm a FreeBSD newbie, so here goes.

1. Is there a way to give the default shell tab completion? It's making me crazy not having it, and as goofy as it probably sounds, i've got some kind of purist compulsion and want to use the default shell just because it's what came "standard" with BSD. At present, i'm frequently firing up good ol' bash. I'm fond of being able to fire up mplayer and tab-complete my way to my movie 

2. What happened to the eject command? Is simply typing "umount /dev/****" sufficient?

3. Is there anyway to make the mount command a little, dare I say,"smarter"? Linux, I could just type "mount /dev/*** /mnt/***" and no matter what, I was up and running. Since I use multiple devices (thumb stick, ext HD, digital camera, etc), I could just put /dev/sdb1 in the fstab with designated folder, issue that mount, and off i'd go. Here (BSD), well, old habits die hard because it's making me crazy having to specifically designate filesystem type with -t each time I want to mount something, not to mention having to use this -o flag on top of that for my external hard drives.

4. Is there a framebuffer/high resolution console? Often, I get on to do things that don't even require X, and man I miss having a high rez console 

5. (Another "why would someone ask this type of question"). When I first installed, if I mistype something for example, the console would beep at me. For some bizarre reason, I thought that was neat. When I configured my sound card (putting the correct module in the loader.conf), I have sound for applications like mplayer, but the console beep is gone. Any way to get that back/have both?

  --Q


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 30, 2009)

1) I think it's: *set autolist* in your .cshrc. csh(1)
2) eject is in ports. you don't need it as long as you can reach your cdrom. umount is enough.... then press the button on cdrom
3) either set up fstab (for example in mnt you can create many folders, each for fs you want to mount, and then only mount that folder as filesystem name on media), write wrapper script... or make your own implementation. For me mount works just fine.
4) see *allscreens_flags* in rc.conf(5), also see vidcontrol(1) for flags... high res is slow, better install X, and use xterm

5) yes, but I'm not 100% sure.... you might need to set more sound channels.... (don't ask me how, I don't remember.... try google)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

Purple_Q said:
			
		

> 1. Is there a way to give the default shell tab completion? It's making me crazy not having it, and as goofy as it probably sounds, i've got some kind of purist compulsion and want to use the default shell just because it's what came "standard" with BSD. At present, i'm frequently firing up good ol' bash. I'm fond of being able to fire up mplayer and tab-complete my way to my movie


Both csh and tcsh offer command/file completion. Both use TAB and CTRL-D. Both are also quite customizable. 



> 2. What happened to the eject command? Is simply typing "umount /dev/****" sufficient?


Yes, I can't remember where the eject command went though. I can remember a good reason for it and a replacement but forgot.



> 3. Is there anyway to make the mount command a little, dare I say,"smarter"? Linux, I could just type "mount /dev/*** /mnt/***" and no matter what, I was up and running.


If the system recognizes the filesystem that should still work.



> Since I use multiple devices (thumb stick, ext HD, digital camera, etc), I could just put /dev/sdb1 in the fstab with designated folder, issue that mount, and off i'd go. Here (BSD), well, old habits die hard because it's making me crazy having to specifically designate filesystem type with -t each time I want to mount something, not to mention having to use this -o flag on top of that for my external hard drives.


Add them to /etc/fstab. It's format is slightly different compared to linux but it should be rather self-explanatory. 



> 4. Is there a framebuffer/high resolution console? Often, I get on to do things that don't even require X, and man I miss having a high rez console


See vidcontrol(1). Not sure if this still works for 8.0 (the console has been reworked).



> 5. (Another "why would someone ask this type of question"). When I first installed, if I mistype something for example, the console would beep at me. For some bizarre reason, I thought that was neat. When I configured my sound card (putting the correct module in the loader.conf), I have sound for applications like mplayer, but the console beep is gone. Any way to get that back/have both?


Odd. Mine beeps, quite loudly too :e


----------



## Beastie (Nov 30, 2009)

Maybe you have a *nobeep* or similar variable set in your shell's rc file.

EDIT: I just remembered there's also a MIB variable. What's the output of `% sysctl hw.syscons.bell`?


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 1, 2009)

You folks are awesome and I appreciate your time.

Thus far,
1. I'm not sure this is csh. If I type in csh, the symbol before my cursor becomes a %
Default is a $
I went to adduser just to make sure, and it states the default shell is literally just called sh, and it really doesn't appear to have tab completion.

2. Vidcontrol is definitely something i've never seen before. If it really slows things down, I guess I can live without a framebuffer console.

3. I can reach my cdrom lol. After so many years of just typing "eject cdrom" or using eject to unmount thumb drives, etc., it's just one of those habits, it's typed and executed before I even have time to think about it. I might go get that out of ports or else i'm going to have to break myself of it 

4. mount, typed the way I used to, always says "invalid argument" and forces me to specify flags. I'll research BSD's fstab and see what I need to use for the -o flag (large filesystem). mount only gripes about needing that when I plug in an ext. hd.

5. Beastie, output says "1". Does that mean true or false? It's weird, I had the console beep with default install, but no sound for anything else (mplayer, etc.) When I actually enabled sound, I got sound for everything else, but that nifty beep is gone. There doesn't seem to be an rc for this default shell.

Midnights sucks, i'm off to work shortly. Thanks again fellas.
  --Q


----------



## honk (Dec 1, 2009)

```
/usr/sbin/cdcontrol -f /dev/acd0 eject
```

Will eject an _unmounted_ cd. Use a shell script or an alias to combine umount and eject command if you really need it.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 1, 2009)

I suggest you find out which shell you are using, or would
like to use, principally, find out its rc file
name, find its terminology for tab completion (history
saving also would be useful), search those terms on
the web, download a few large ones (rc files), write
them up many > one, and test the result.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2009)

About shell.... Personally I love shells/mksh because it's 100% sh compatible and sh is thing you use to write scripts... not bash

it have tab completion, and mony other features..... try it, love it, use it
It rocks when you can write sh... because you can make crazy onelinesr much easier, then if you use default shell... default shell is different.....

In OpenBSD I like that they use ksh [if I'm correct] as their default shell....


P.S. I think default shell is tcsh... but they are pretty much same with csh. If you check csh(1) you will actually read tcsh(1)


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2009)

Purple_Q said:
			
		

> 1. I'm not sure this is csh. If I type in csh, the symbol before my cursor becomes a %
> Default is a $


Just `% echo $SHELL`. You can change your shell (and a few other things) with `% chsh`.



> I went to adduser just to make sure, and it states the default shell is literally just called sh, and it really doesn't appear to have tab completion.


/bin/sh is the bourne shell. Great for scripting but not really fun interactively. Just set your shell to /bin/tcsh.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 1, 2009)

Purple_Q said:
			
		

> output says "1". Does that mean true or false? It's weird, I had the console beep with default install, but no sound for anything else (mplayer, etc.) When I actually enabled sound, I got sound for everything else, but that nifty beep is gone. There doesn't seem to be an rc for this default shell.


1 always means true and 0 false. So this is working.
As others already proposed use t/csh instead and make sure ~/.cshrc doesn't contain any line with *nobeep* (it shouldn't by default).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> 1 always means true and 0 false.



Bar exit codes


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 1, 2009)

Correct, it is the bourne shell then.

It's no big deal honk. I used it because it unmounted my device. If it I used it on a CD, of course it would umount and eject the disc, but for everything else it was just a quick unmount. Thanks 

And the console beep, it's gone as long as sound drivers are enabled. I can't find an rc file that has a nobeep. It's just simply gone.

Anyway, hey, thanks again fellas.
  --Q


----------

